# Theyre big fish but still someone elses snack



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey fellas, im still new the the forum but i think it needs to be said....
Awesome job catching these huge bull reds that are cruzing the bay right now. But i keep seeing the same sort of pics on here, if youre gonna grab them by the gills use as few fingers as possible. I know that wont kill these fish but it will cause them to bleed and we know the man in the grey suit is also hungry for reds this time of year. give them the benefit of not making bleed on release. sorry kind of a long rant but im tired of seeing pics of guys with their whole fist in a fishes gills


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

/popcorn


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

...


----------

